# Valor pic for Sean



## begreen (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey Sean,
 A close friend of mine is finishing up his Valor installation. I got a picture last night and thought you'd enjoy it. He started out with a blank wall and went from there.  All the woodwork is walnut that he has been storing for years. The stone work uses two forms of polished granite. He taught himself leaded glass for the cabinets and windows. Still needs to finish the left window and he wants to build a center faux-chimney box to complete the installation. The Valor is working great. They really like it.


----------



## annette (Dec 2, 2005)

Wow!  That's stunning.


----------



## Mo Heat (Dec 2, 2005)

Wow. Look at the detail of those trapezoidal tiles. Did he cut those or buy them? Man. I guess that is Frank Lloyd Wright retro design work on the cut glass? I like this guy's sense of style even though I'm not big on that style glass. Great color paint for the walls, too. Very impressive and refined looking. And he did it himself. Wow. Don't tell me he designed and installed that wood inlay in the floor? That would be just TOO much!

I like the idea of an efficient gas fireplace, but the price of gas is scaring me away. I've got another fireplace that needs something besides a gas guzzling set of old Peterson Logs that I refuse to burn except when Mother-Mo-Heat brings the Bridge Club ladies over.


----------



## begreen (Dec 2, 2005)

Yes Mo, he cut the tiles himself too. And they all have beveled edges to boot. You have to touch his work to really appreciate the quality, All the woodwork is baby-bottom smooth. Here's an interesting note: see the rounded vertical walnut corner posts of the mantel? That's all done on a table saw. I had to see this done the first time or I wouldn't have believed it. The floor is original from the 1930's, though he did have to add the matching bump out for the stove.


----------

